# Artus and Cisco this week in Britanny on the beach



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like they had fun. I love their colors.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun for them!! (And, what grooming for you!  )


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

They are soooooooooooooo beautiful! I love love love the color and the length! :biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very handsome little guys.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous boys, Jerome! Thank you for sharing those. How was the weather there? Was it a challenge getting Cisco and Artus cleaned up after a day at the beach?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous boys, Jerome! Thank you for sharing those. How was the weather there? Was it a challenge getting Cisco and Artus cleaned up after a day at the beach?


Weather was very good. And when i come back from the beach, I just wait that they are dry and then bush and comb


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Are dogs allowed on all beaches in France?*

I love Brittany. I really love Mont San Michel. 
And I adore your adorable dogs.


----------

